# Tokai Strat w/tweed cs, $300. London



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Tokai Guitar and Case | Guitars | London | Kijiji


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like the first lobotomy didn't take, so they tried a different one beside it. Poor thing. No wonder it's so cheap. EGADS !!! Duct tape

Might be worth it for the parts onto another body though.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

And the case almost half the value.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Probably a good buy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, I thought it said Tokai Strat with weed.


How much weed?

My eyesight is not really improving.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's a Tokai Limited Edition, so it's decent. I'd take this over a chinese/korean/mexican Squier. These were transition models, after the Silver and Gold Stars were made and also some are experimental, some with floyds and double humbuckers etc... Good chance of getting the famous grey bottom pups, could be E's or U's in there.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

It's gone. I had it saved to my favourites and it didn't stay there long.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It was gone yesterday


----------

